

White House responds to petition to fire Aaron Swartz's prosecutor - manifesto
https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/remove-united-states-district-attorney-carmen-ortiz-office-overreach-case-aaron-swartz/RQNrG1Ck/#

======
manifesto
Title sightly inaccurate due to 80 char limit. Hint: not fired.

